# Show Brag from the Felis Britannica Winners Show



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I am absolutely delighted to report that our Toby-Lebreton Fernando won Best in Junior,as well as having a fantastic start to his show career and doing so,so well thus far we are proud as punch with this super stunning lad:thumbsup::thumbsup:







YAAAAYYYYYYYY THE LAD:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Kels and many congratulations to you and Toby  I'm confused now though  and it dont take much, is it the same cat as May's Toby and is it the same show? as May said her show was Fife, is that the same as Felis Britannica? I know I sound like a thicko probably  lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL! you and May gotta work out who's posting the show brags  May posted it up a few days ago xx

Congrats again though - he's scrumptious xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww didn't realise he was one of your furbabes Kell

I too answered the post the other day but still he's very handsome & deserves 2 posts!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:yesnod:Yes C it is the same show brag,and thanks you lot But hey lets have it right,Toby's so superbly stunning(and you know how modest we are or me at least)that his fabulicious achievements deserve at least a twice brag:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> :yesnod:Yes C it is the same show brag,and thanks you lot But hey lets have it right,Toby's so superbly stunning(and you know how modest we are or me at least)that his fabulicious achievements deserve at least a twice brag:smilewinkgrin:


But why is one called Felis Britannica and another one called Fife, thats what I dont get, there is no capital B in Fife


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Yay well done Toby, well deserved he is stunning


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done - I just LOVE Toby!!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

He is amazing, well done!


----------

